# What is a success rate if you wait outside?



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello newbie here..
I have been staring at my phone and slowly developing a carpel tunnel on my fingers for refresh press swipe all day... 
but it seems like I am getting beaten by the pros... i cant seem to be able to pick up a block...
I was wondering if I just wait outside whole foods or fresh distribution center, what is a success rate of picking up a job? 
Please help


----------



## Altavista (Dec 12, 2018)

During the virus season chances are slim to none. Rest of the time is OK to wait outside


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Being close to the station only gives you a better chance of getting an instant offer. Proximity to station does not affect block catching success.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

depends how good it smells


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You need to stand in the middle of a aisle blocking everyone's path while you're tapping that refresh button to get a block.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

cvflexer said:


> Proximity to station does not affect block catching success.


I used to think this, but I have had several high paying blocks where I waited in front of the warehouse. I even tested it one day, I kept swiping all the way to the warehouse, once every 5 min or so, I live 45 min away, no blocks, then once I was within 20 miles I started getting rr routes, then about 10 miles in they went up, then right in front of the warehouse I had surge prices. It's happened too many times to be a coincidence.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Instacart has a ton more work available right now. I haven't accepted any, but there are at least 5 offers available whenever I am within 10 miles of downtown.


----------

